# Chat Problems



## TulsaJeff (Jul 4, 2010)

We are having some problems with chat..not sure what is causing the problem. I tried to fix it and restoring a backup of the database did not help.

Brian is out of town for the 4th.. I am sure he will be able to fix it when he gets back next week.

No pressure Brian!!


----------



## mballi3011 (Jul 4, 2010)

I knew you would be right on the spot there Jeff. I'm sure Brian can fix it when he gets back into the swing of things. Thanks for the explianation there Jeff I have been trying to get in chat for a couple of days now.


----------



## sumosmoke (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm logged into the chat room, as we speak. It was necessary for me to re-register, but I was permitted to keep the same username/password combination.

SMF Chat Room


----------



## solaryellow (Jul 5, 2010)

sumosmoke said:


> I'm logged into the chat room, as we speak. It was necessary for me to re-register, but I was permitted to keep the same username/password combination.
> 
> SMF Chat Room


Worked for me too.


----------

